# AHI - Advanced Health Intelligence



## System (25 July 2015)

> MyFiziq looks to raise $6M through fully underwritten IPO
> Friday, July 24, 2015 by Proactive Investors
> 
> MyFiziq Limited is seeking up to $6 million through an initial public offering priced at $0.20 to commercialise its smartphone app that tracks changes to a person’s body shape.
> ...




More: http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-6m-through-fully-underwritten-ipo-63640.html

It is anticipated that MYQ will list on the ASX during August 2015.

http://www.myfiziq.com


----------



## greggles (3 April 2018)

MyFiziq Limited in hot water with the ASX over two announcements in December that linked to a research report by Red Leaf Securities Pty Ltd that was paid for by the company.

The company made the following statement in an announcement from 29 March:


> Following consultation with the ASX, the Company advises that it retracts, without any admission of liability, the Announcements, the Research Reports and the Forecasts (Retracted Information). The Company has deleted the links to the Research Reports from its website.
> 
> As a consequence of the retraction of the Retracted Information the Company advises that the Retracted Information should be disregarded and that accordingly investors should not rely on the Retracted Information for their investment decisions




Ouch! Predictably MYQ's share price has been hammered and has fallen from 54c at the open last Thursday to 33c at the moment. The company seems to have bigger problems though. After a meteoric rise in the share price from November 2017 to January 2018, the share price is now collapsing at an equally rapid rate.

There is a certain desperation in the company's recent actions that makes me think that this one is probably best avoided.


----------



## System (20 April 2020)

MyFiziq Positioned to Fight Obesity and COVID-19 in Self Isolated New World


----------



## System (30 June 2020)

MyFiziq receives $US450,000 as it eyes NASDAQ listing


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 June 2020)

System said:


> MyFiziq receives $US450,000 as it eyes NASDAQ listing



- does that imply the company feels unloved on the ASX?

never realised this was their direction:-







> ..using pictures from your smart phone to create a representation of you in the form of a 3D avatar with accurate circumference measurements. That technology exists and it was created by SaaS company MyFiziq Limited (MYQ), with its healthcare and weight management app.
> 
> MyFiziq has developed this capability by leveraging the power of computer vision, machine learning, and patented algorithms, to process images on secure, enterprise-level infrastructure, delivering an end-to-end experience that is unrivalled in the industry. Body measurements provide more important information about health, risk and physical change than simply measuring weight.


----------



## System (20 July 2020)

MyFiziq takes majority stake in Body Composition Technologies


----------



## System (15 October 2020)

$5M cap raise puts MyFiziq on sure footing for potential NASDAQ listing


----------



## System (28 October 2020)

On the back of a NASDAQ listing, could MYQ play a bigger role in digital health?


----------



## System (22 January 2021)

MYQ strengthen Bearn partnership to target 1M users


----------



## System (11 March 2021)

On March 11th, 2021, MyFiziq Limited (MYQ) changed its name and ASX code to Advanced Human Imaging Limited (AHI).


----------



## frugal.rock (10 March 2022)

One has to as the question, is corruption/ manipulation involved.
Everything is blatantly pointing to yes.
Up 48% at one point based off what?
A substantial holding decrease by a certain US bank, which has come to my attention on previous wild share price swings.
Are bio techs the target?

Not a peep out of the ASX either... 🤐🤔


----------



## Country Lad (10 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> One has to as the question, is corruption/ manipulation involved.
> Everything is blatantly pointing to yes.
> Up 48% at one point based off what?
> A substantial holding decrease by a certain US bank, which has come to my attention on previous wild share price swings.




It will be interesting to see what is behind it if it is revealed.  Hasn't got a lot going for it . 6 months to Dec:  
turnover $374,949, 
loss $14,474,502


----------



## frugal.rock (30 August 2022)

And here we are again...
Trading paused 11:23am
Trade halt 1:08pm

It again begs the question, why wasn't trading halted on the ASX before open?







I now understand that there is some connection (at least by name), to the NASDAQ AHI which I saw pop on US markets last night...


----------



## System (22 December 2022)

On December 14th, 2022,  Advanced Human Imaging Ltd changed its name to Advanced Health Intelligence Ltd.


----------

